# Fish ID



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Mostly hardheads this morning, but I did land 5 nice Whiting, a just undersized Pompano, and this 16 inch trout. I snapped a quick picture and tossed it back. I do not usually catch white trout this big. White or speckled?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think I see some spots, but not sure. Might be sand and shells.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Even speckled trout with 'few' spots have some on the soft dorsal fin, and this fish doesn't appear to have any.

We actually have two VERY similar looking species commonly called "white trout",
Silver seatrout and Sand seatrout.
I believe what you have there is a Sand seatrout...
http://gcrl.usm.edu/public/fish/sand.seatrout.php


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Grey trout. Big cousin of the white trout. They get huge in Virginia


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

kingfish501 said:


> Grey trout. Big cousin of the white trout. They get huge in Virginia


 Hmmmm, is that a Army of Northern Virginia Trout (It did not do a rebel yell.)


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

kingfish501 said:


> Grey trout. Big cousin of the white trout. They get huge in Virginia


 Seriously, the picture is pretty convincing.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

I vote white - based on fin color (most specs , even if they have few spots - have greenish fins) unusual catch in the surf


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

They have one in Panama that goes up to 80 pounds, called a corvina. Best bait...a lookdown somewhere between saucer size and dinner plate size. Second favorite bait...live mullet. We fished off the Rodman Navy pier at night, catch lookdowns on a jig with a small rod, immediately put them on a cobia rod with a 302 or 706...then watch for a " torpedo" to launch on your bait from under the dock or out of the shadows....then you hung on.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Brownfisher said:


> Seriously, the picture is pretty convincing.


The greys can go up to 15 or 20 pounds. Most are 4 to 5 pounds.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Pier#r said:


> Even speckled trout with 'few' spots have some on the soft dorsal fin, and this fish doesn't appear to have any.
> 
> We actually have two VERY similar looking species commonly called "white trout",
> Silver seatrout and Sand seatrout.
> ...


I agree.


----------

